
Ex-Uber employees are being surprised by big tax bills - paborden
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/ex-uber-employees-are-being-surprised-big-tax-bills-they-n1233699
======
V-eHGsd_
related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23703946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23703946)

